# 1095 Hunter



## Crosche (Jan 21, 2021)

Made this hunting  / caping knife over the Christmas holidays while I was stuck in quarantine. The blade is 1095 and the handle is black micarta with red micarta liners and stainless steel pins.
The sheath was quite fun since I don't have a lot of experience in leather work.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 21, 2021)

Looks good.


----------



## PeterT (Jan 21, 2021)

Nice. Maybe I asked already, do you do your own heat treating?


----------



## Johnwa (Jan 21, 2021)

Looks good.  How long does it take to shape a blade like that?


----------



## Crosche (Jan 21, 2021)

PeterT said:


> Nice. Maybe I asked already, do you do your own heat treating?



Yes, my technique is a bit crude for 1095 though since I simply use a magnet to test the steel. 
My new forge will have a digital temperature display and at some point I am going to build a heat treating oven.


----------



## Crosche (Jan 21, 2021)

Johnwa said:


> Looks good.  How long does it take to shape a blade like that?



To cut and shape the blade takes about 3 hours time. The total build time for the Knife is probably around 8 ~ 10 hours.


----------



## francist (Jan 21, 2021)

That is remarkably fast. I think it would be more 8 — 10 _days_ for me, and most of that would be fretting over the design. I toy with the notion of making a folder or two, or actually just a custom built box cutter for working, but it’s questionable whether I’ll ever get around to it. Nice hunter.

-frank


----------



## PeterT (Jan 21, 2021)

Crosche said:


> Yes, my technique is a bit crude for 1095 though since I simply use a magnet to test the steel.



How did you temper it?


----------



## DPittman (Jan 21, 2021)

Crosche said:


> Made this hunting  / caping knife over the Christmas holidays while I was stuck in quarantine. The blade is 1095 and the handle is black micarta with red micarta liners and stainless steel pins.
> The sheath was quite fun since I don't have a lot of experience in leather work.


Looks very nice. Good design of knofe and sheath.

Have you ever used those temperature stick crayons?  I have used them in heat treating knifes and thought they provided some added precision over color judgement.


----------

